# Getting ferrets



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

We are having two hobs delivered tonight sometime before 6 and they are about 8months old. they are ginger and supposed to be very friendly. the man who has them has alot of them, including a working one, and he said a five year old came to see them the other day and picked up one of the ones we are having and it was as good as gold.
i just hope they get on with the cats. he said if they dont after a few days or so he will have them back.
fingers crossed


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

what size hutch are you keeping them in ?????

are you keeping them inside or outside :lol2:

and if u dont mind me asking how much where they because i want some


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

They will be indoor ferrets, but will go outside for a walk now and then maybe.
We have a giant cat carrier that four cats can fit in, so they can have that retire to when theyre scared or tired. We will also use it when they get here to introduce them to the cats after we've let them explore for abit and get used to us with the cats out in the hall.
Ive got a blanket in there ready for them so they feel safe, happy and warm.
Can anyone post any pics of ginger ferrets please?
They are coming from cwmbran a few miles from me and being delivered so I think you may be abit too far away to have any from the same person, but theres always loads of adult ones going. The ones we are getting were 10pounds each.
What kind of behaviour do scared ferrets have? obviously biting would be one of them.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

ha watch your cats mate when i had ferrets the male was always fighting with the cat!


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

They are probably sandy ferrets as ive never come across a ginger ferret yet. Heres a picture of my old sandy hob who I lost last October









If neither of them is neutered though, you might have a bit of fun with them scent marking in their new environment as its coming upto breeding season


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i will make sure introduction is slow and done often in short periods.
anyone else have problems with their feerets and cats?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

oh and if their scared they might run away,arch their back with their mouth open and make a sqeak noise(although they do this when their happy also) generally bite, you will know if their scared.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou for the pic. sorry you lost him. he looks so sweet.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

what are all the noises they make? do they make any when playing?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

they make a really funny squek noise lol and puff up their tails if their really excited


----------



## ChrisBowman (Jan 1, 2008)

so are they free roaming ferrets :mf_dribble: 


or are they in a hutch inside?????:lol2: ad if there in the hutch how much did that cost because like i said im getting one :lol2:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I have ferrets and cats and after the first introduction went pear shaped I never bothered again, the cats were hissing and spitting, the ferrets were arched and had 'bog-brush' tails and eventually most of them wet themselves. I even tried getting them to share a bowl of cat milk but they were all too interested in each other. 

The cats are fine if I have one indoors in a cage after an operation, but if they are out loose they are not happy. When the ferrets come in for playtime, the cats are put away.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes they will be indoor ones, but wont be having a hutch as this big cat carrier is more than enough. If they dont get on then we will get a guinie pig run or something as someone said you can get ones that are big enough, but still small enough not to take alot of room up. Just for when they are sleeping, and they can have their food in there then too.
If they really dont get on, then we will ask the man to take them back


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Fuzzball said:


> had 'bog-brush' tails


LOL hol thats what mike calls Carlos.

Marina


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

That "ginger" sandy ferret has to be the ginger-ist ferret I have ever seen!!! very cute, sorry that you have lost him tho


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sadly i never met him but i have heard all the stories of his mischief making 

Marina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

well we got them. They are smaller than we imagined for their age and quite skinny. But by no means babies.
Very gingery with a grey smudge on their noses.
One is bigger than the other.
We let them explore around when they got here with the cats in the hall out the way. then after quite a while we put them in the cat carrier with a blanket, and then let the cats in. the ferrets went to sleep and the cats sniffed round everywhere and on the carrier all wide eyed and walking real slow with their tails down, scared at the slightest noise. we let them sniff round for abit, then gave them loads of attention and some dry food so they would start to hopefully associate the new ferret smell with good things and know that everythings alright.
The smallest ferret can fit through the biggest holes on the cat carrier door, so we had to put cardboard on the inside and then close the door, which also makes it dark and safe for them.
Prob is they and the cats cant see each other then for introduction to start. so bit stuck on that one. any ideas? how did you first approach it?
they have settled in quite quickly, and so far theres only been two playful bites from the smaller one. one that wasnt anything at all. and another one that was harder after he was sniffing Steves hand (no food smell) for a few seconds.
they have been stealing the cats dry food.
they have had some water, and milk.
they have also fallen asleep and had a few little 'accidents' around the room.
overall very cute 

oh and how big do they get? will they grow more? these were born in march 07.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I can't really advise on introductions as I don't have cats and all but one of the dogs would love to eat the ferts lol
If they are last years kits then you are getting them at a good age as their teeth are like razors when they are small so the bite that doesn't hurt now six months ago would of drawn blood :lol2:

Will they get bigger, depends on what diet they have had and how much you spoil them, my early kits from last year are huge the ones that came to me in december as 4 month old kits are tiddly but growing lots now they are here on a decent diet.
They do also get skinnier over summer as they lose the winter bulk to keep cool.
Is it cat milk they have had? that is fine if it was human milk try and replace that with cat milk or lactose free one as they don't do well with human milk.
Just take it slowly with the cats the ferts may look settled but you won't know the true them for a couple of weeks, give it a go and see how it gets on.
One thing I would say is if you can buy a furet tower for them to live in in the day when you are out etc they will be happy ferts, a couple of hammocks and sleep sacks you will be well pleased with how they utilise all the space


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. it was human milk. they didnt have loads. they seemed really thirsty and i was told they can eat bread and milk as a treat, so we gave them milk. will replace with cat milk in future but they will only have it when the cats have some as it is expensive. they love the water though lol. 
i will see how it goes with them tomorrow and see if we can get some pics. Steves is called Dak, and I think im gonna call mine Toffee.
So at what age are they seen as adults?


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I have two ferrets but no cats.... however... unfortunately one got out once while I was at work. My mum rang me and I rushed home to look but couldn't find them. Anyway to cut a long story short I had a phone call from a neighbour the next day - an odd animal that he thought was mine had climbed in his cat flap and was making himself at home! I went round and he had given him food and water and he seemed quite happy with the guys two cats. I got the impression they had a certain respect for one another! Dogs are a different matter though... the ferrets give them a very hard time


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

wow and those two cats didnt even know the ferret. i realise i gotta be very careful and not take any chances. seperate them as soon as anything starts, but keep trying in short periods quite often unless it gets serious.


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> thanks. it was human milk. they didnt have loads. they seemed really thirsty and i was told they can eat bread and milk as a treat, so we gave them milk. will replace with cat milk in future but they will only have it when the cats have some as it is expensive. they love the water though lol.
> i will see how it goes with them tomorrow and see if we can get some pics. Steves is called Dak, and I think im gonna call mine Toffee.
> So at what age are they seen as adults?


Ferrets always need fresh water available they drink heaps, my guys can drink a full large dog bowl of water within ten minutes if they have been playing, they have a bottle left in the shed all day to drink from then each night I do a dish of water, sometimes though they would rather bath than have a drink so don't put a bowl down on your carpet LOL
Cat milk they LOVE the bowl is licked clean within seconds, 
I can give you a few more ideas for food but I would stay away from the bread to be honest too, I don't know anyone who gives their ferrets bread and I wouldn't give a cat bread and to me ferrets are a cross between and dog and a cat (well kinda lol).
So I give mine, 
a proper dry ferret kibble,
chicken wings,
mince (this is another fave from my group)
they also love pilchards in tomato sauce as a treat,
tuna in oil but drained well,
they can have a luke warm cup of tea but no milk or sugar :Na_Na_Na_Na:
obviously rabbit, chicken, pheasant, pidgeon, mice, chicks, 
then I hear some people give fruit and veg I personally don't and don't think they need it.
Cat meat is a bit of a sticky subject, some people say no way, others say it's fine, mine like it but I try and give it only when I have nothing else of the list above.
Also raw egg they love.
Heart,
liver,
Kidney,
another fave of my group is crab sticks, there is never anything left when they have these.
And a lady on a ferret forum I use said she found chickens feet to be a winner with her gang and they are apparently good for keeping the teeth clean?? again not something I have tried :whistling2:
Hope this helps, I would just try and avoid things too human and you can judge by their poops what suits them and what definately doesn't


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

oh, i forgot, when they first got here they made this kinda hissing noise when they were picked up by the man and us, but they wernt doing anything else at the same time like biting, backing off or puffing up. Just normal. But it soon stopped and the only noise they made was just like little squeaky whimpers while they drank. I think its so cute how they curl their little tongues around when they yawn like cats do.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thankyou. we wouldnt try them with bread. They asleep at the mo in the cat carrier, so im thinking they will probably be asleep all night now. they havnt been playing or anything since theyve been here and had loads to drink earlier.
Their poop (which they are doing alot btw) is watery. kinda like my BDs poop, like theyve done both at the same time. 
I think the man who had them was feeding them on nothing but cat food. we will feed them this but only till we get the ferret nuggets this thursday.
My mum is going to find out tomorrow, and I have put off telling her about it tonight so they can settle in and get used to us. My dad will go nuts too. I know they dont live with us, but still always worried of what they'll think of stuff. im pretty sure she never comes on this section of the forum, so should be fine for now. And she only usually comes on in the mornings anyway.
I have a rat harness here which i bought for my BD (he hates it and its too nig lol), and im pretty sure it said ferret on the packaging so may try that on them in a few weeks.
Someone on here told me they dont need jabs over here for distemper, or any dieases, or to go outside. So they can just be taken out on the harness then?


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

congrats on your new ferrets my jill(lola) free roams my house and sleeps in a massive cage it sounds to me you havent really looked up much info about them just pics of what colours they are ferrets need at least2 hours out of there cages a day and you will have to interact with these new ones every spare moment you have so they get used to you ,they will nip you but dont get scared youll be able to tell whats a playfull nip and what isnt
i think you should do lots of reading up on them and join this forum FerretsForum.co.uk - If you want to talk ferrets, this is the place!


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi there,

I have 5 ferrets, i have an albino hob, 2 silver mitt jills, 1 poley hob and 1 jill poley.
I breed them aswell and kept them for many years, mine all live outside and at the momment have there lovely thick winter coats. All mine are soft and never bite.
The best food in my opinion is Vitalin, it has the highest protein in any of the ferret foods and they all have glossy coats from eating that.
Other things you can feed them are fresh rabbit, day old chicks, tined sardines (in sunflower oil drain it out first)
Never feed them cows milk, goats milk is fine and better than cats milk.
A raw egg every now and then, or even boiled is fine.
They have a very fast digestion of about 3 hours, so make sure you have food down all the time. No fruit or veg it can cause blockages and kill them, they are strict carnivours. This season i hope to have a few litters. Mainly the ferret will poo and wee at the same time and back themselves into a corner to do that









Any questions just ask away and i will help as best i can.


----------



## Froggins (Jan 30, 2008)

a few more pics for you





























good luck
Nicola : victory:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awww theya re SO cute!!!!!! thanks 
i did do some research and quite abit last year when we were thinking about getting them. we decided not to then, as we wenrt ready.
They got out last night and were wandering round scraping at boxes lol.
we got lotsa toys for them and their favourite thing is a long cardboard box full of blankets and they sleep and play in there.


----------



## Goku2K8 (Jan 30, 2008)

*hutch*



BlackRose said:


> Yes they will be indoor ones, but wont be having a hutch as this big cat carrier is more than enough. If they dont get on then we will get a guinie pig run or something as someone said you can get ones that are big enough, but still small enough not to take alot of room up. Just for when they are sleeping, and they can have their food in there then too.
> If they really dont get on, then we will ask the man to take them back


You could use mine because my gueini pig died


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww froggins you are bringing back all sorts of memories for me of when my little babies were born. I was there at the birth and she let me deliver them. They were like slimy slugs when they came out except they were hot and they squeaked.

They are nearly one now and give their daddy some real Jip!!

Marina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks Goku for letting us have the run. It helps alot with introducing the cats. Sorry about Louise. She was a sweet girl. These things happen, and its hard, but at least shes back with Buffy now. Bet they are having loadsa fun


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

well, my rents didnt take it very well at all. They said theyre not helping us out with anything now at all. 
Gonna concentrate now on letting the ferrets and the cats get to know each other through the wire on the run. They have been nose to nose with no problems through the wire sniffing each other.
There have been a few hisses from them when Muffin our one cat sat on the top of the run and his feet were nearly nipped, but those were the same hisses that they did when we picked them up the first few times, then they stopped. theres no sort of agressive reaction from the cats yet, and no arching or baring of teeth from the ferrets.
Its a very different reaction from the cats to when they see our rats through the cages. Earlier the one ferret got out when we were putting food in for them and the cats were eaitng down the other end of the room. They turned round and looked abit wide eyed but didnt move at all, and went back to eating when Steve put him back in.
I know this is nothing to go by yet, and theres still a ways to go, but fingers crossed its a good start.
We will probably just let them see each other through the run today and maybe start tomorrow by introducing one ferret at a time ot each cat seperatly. then the same the next day and so on until we feel they are ready to be tried altogether.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Good luck sis! Rather you.....


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol they arnt that bad, just excited. Johns looking forward to seeing them friday.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Thought he didn't want you to get any more pets! There were into everything sis!

Still ok to go to Pets-At-Home tomorrrow morn? We can stop in Wildheart on the way back if you like? You can see the ferrets!!  Up to you :hmm:


----------



## dalodav (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on your ferrets.. used to keep them and had 12 at one point... Couldn't keep them in the house as they can get a bit whiffy.. especially the boys but you can get them done which helps a lot.. Castrated rather than vasectomized is better for getting rid of their smell... but people always want to borrow vasectomized hobs to bring their jills out of season without having kits...
I fed mine whole rabbits, chicken carcass' and wings which are usually very cheap or free from the butchers.... and always kept a big bowl of ferret biscuits in the court for them... They are great fun and as long as you handle them *every day* they will be friendly and tame and even trainable.. i'm sure if you look on you tube you'll find some interesting vids.... good luck with your boys.... have you any pics yet??


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

*long update*

thankyou. no pics yet im afraid but will have soon. They having some time out now. so will bring the camera into the room and Steve can take some pics.

Sis, Jen was the one who brought them up believe it or not. He saw Joes signature on here with the ferret and started talking about them. im just the one that done the fun research and finding out where to get them. hmmm just as bad really.
I would like to go to wildheart at some point, but not tomorrow after thinking about it. cos we are usually back quite late anyway when we go to town, and I gotta put him on dialysis tomorrow for 5hours. Even if we finish early, id still rather get home. thanks though.

I have a few questions about my ferret. He is smaller than the other one, and wobbles abit when he walks, cos his left back foot looks abit weird. Well, what I mean is he kinda limps abit with it. Nothing stuck in it, hes not in any pain, and can put weight on it when youre holding him.
Its not even so much as a limp really when hes on the floor, its more of a shuffle. maybe my sis can explain it better if she comes back on later.
I thought at first it was the laminate flooring and they wernt used to it cos they do walk funny anyway ferrets dont they... but the other one walks more normal than him.
Gonna need to fatten them up alot as they are really bony.
Also, the tail on mine looks spiky rather than thick and fluffy like the other one. I can see its actual tail, long thin and kinda like a rats tail and then hes got fur round it but they look all seperated and spiky. 
He was asleep earlier and was making little nosies...kinda sounded like wheezing. But stopped when he woke up. do they snore? maybe it had something to do with the fact the other ferret sat on him?
maybe you can see better with pics later about his foot and tail. 
Muffin was nose to nose with the bigger ferret earlier when he got out again and they were sniffing each other. it was only for a minute. seemed fine. not rushing it though. more worried what the ferrets are gonna be like with the cats than the other way round.
wanna take them to the vets soon just for a checkup, and to see about the leg and tail thing. but dunno how much the pet taxi is now near me.
i gotta go to the vets this coming wednesday with my rat Rusty (hes on baytril for an abcess or something on his cheek), and it would be alot easier and cheaper to take them along then too, but my rents wont allow it.


----------



## dalodav (Jan 25, 2008)

They do snuffle a bit but its worth bearing in mind that they can catch colds from us... Sounds like they just need some decent food and tlc... watch the other one isn't pinching all the food... if they have just been on cat food they might not have been absorbing all they should and so its going straight through them...and onto your floor!!
My lot had lots of different tails and coat types.. some beautiful thick and glossy.. some looked like loo brushes...will see if i can dig out the pics... 
Used to take mine into the school when it was pet week... definatly kept the class quiet for 10 mins and the teachers used to let it aswell! My son used to play in the ferret shed all the time with them climbing all over him yet was not keen on handling his friends mouse!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

they look abit dirty. should we bathe them in lukewarm water? what kind of animal shampoo if any should we use?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I use head an shoulders on mine. To be honest i have never bought in to this "special shampoo" malarky. Its not like i am washing them three times a week. Mine are 10 months old and they have seen bathwater three times. If they are not accustomed to it they could scream so be prepared for that. Mine screamed the house down the first time, its a very alarming noise.

You might find it easier to scruff them but make sure they cant put their back feet down on anything or you will defeat the purpose of scruffing. Also if you refrain from wetting the head you should avoid the inevitable shake afterwards.

Marina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks  will prob only do them now and then. at the end of the week we'll prob just give them a little wash and then thatll be in. I have head and shoulders so ill use that.
Another thing...Steves ferret (the bigger one) came out earlier and mine was asleep inside.
Steve was lying on a blanket on the floor, and the blanket was tucked under his stomach, and then along comes the Dak the ferret walking up to him and nosing round etc. But then he tried to burrow under the part of the blanket that was tucked under Steves stomach and then started rolling onto his back and rolling over and over and yawning and rubbing his eyes. looked very playful. he was also mouthing gently every so often when near his hands.
Is he playing? and how do you play back without getting bit?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

In all fairness ferrets do nip but there is a big difference between nipping and biting and its the biting that they need to know is not acceptable.

Mine sometimes grab my finger and try to pull me on to the floor its very funny. For one reason or another they bite my partner and he deals with it. I always punish biting. Times outs and LOUD words.

Nipping is a "please play with me mummy". Once they trust you you can roll them over on to their backs and tickle their tummys. You can use toys, boxes full of things like shredded newspaper or poly bubbles (packing bubbles) make for hours of fun!! You can chase them, mine like that, do it from the floor though so your not up too high it can be very intimidating and scary having a fully stood person running after you when your face is only 6 inches from the floor!!

Marina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks, so it sounds like he was playing then when he was rolling round and round and mouthing? today he was bounding all over the place quite excited. mine doesnt do that.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Well Dak, Steves ferret is very settles in and is bounding around playing with Steve. But Toffee, my ferret doesnt play at all. He is skinnier than the other one, but they both need fattening up. 
Theres nothing wrong in the way of sneezing or anything like that, and they both got good appetites and like to explore.
There is a snoring noise like I said before when they sleep, and I think its just coming from mine, but cant be sure. Maybe just be snoring and nothing to worry about.
Just really worried about mine not playing. when out they dont really take notice of each other either. They wont play with each other.
I will give him to end of the week as it may just be that he needs to settle in more.
On a higher note, we introduced Dak to Muffin our bigger cat today and kept Toffee in the pen and Rolo our other cat out the room.
They sniffed each other, and Dak started bounding around Muffin and chasing him and Muffin was scared of him.
After that Muffin followed Dak and ran off whenever he turned round and watched quite wide eyed, but Dak didnt bother with Muffin. Just explored as usual instead. Then Toffee wanted to come out, so we got him out and put Dak in. Same thing, except of course, being not so energetic Toffeedidnt chanse Muffin or ask him to play or anything.
Gonna try Rolo and Dak later and see how that goes. Then Rolo and Toffee.
Hopefully all will go well, and then after a week or so of doing that, we can try 2 cats and one ferret, and swap the ferret, and the week after both cats and both ferrets.
I got them a litter tray today to go in their run (a corner one) and put some cat litter in it, and a big bag of ferret nuggets.
may give them some eggs tomorrow.

Now, can they have the shell left on the eggs? Or will it get stuck in their throat, cos they do eat fast?
And with the litter, how do you train them? They are supposed to be litter trained, but are still going on the newspaper. They just dig round in the tray now and then and kick it everywhere. Ive tried putting them in the litter tray when i can see they are about to go, and when theyve missed ive put the poo in the tray for abit to see if theyll go in there the next time, but they didnt.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Just give them the egg with a wee crack in it. They'll break away at the shell and lick the egg out 
Litter training wise just put the tray in the corner which they visit most often. Leaving a bit poop in often helps.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks. we will try that. We just tried Rolo with Dak after theyd been out for abit, but I think Dak was abit excited, as he immediantly bit onto Rolos tail (dunno if it was just the fur - must have been as she just ran off scared and hissed when he came back up to her, didnt yelp or anything). Just before that Steve had been playing with him so I think he was still all hyped up and he was very excitable all day today.
Steve wanted me to ring the person we got the ferrets from and say we want our money back cos theyre not litter trained and they bite hard sometimes, so as five year old couldnt have picked them up as he said he did before we had them. Im trying to tell him, even though they are not perfect, they do bite and they dont poo in the tray these things come in time, and very little time in fact, from what I read.
Weve had them what...3 days?
im gonna ring the man tomorrow cos i couldnt get hold of him today and ask him what kind of litter he had them on and how the small one was acting when he had it.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

When it comes to toilet training we used a plastic cat little tray and just moved it to the corner they prefered however once we did that they moved to another corner so we use the bottom of their three tier cage as a toilet area and they use one side only.

As for the non playing ferret, strange. Is it just you it wont play with or anyone??

Marina


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

It could be the cats thats making it not want to play, he could feel threatened by them. Also if he has never lived indoors before it is all new to him, or if he is the less dominant of the 2 he could be waiting for the go-ahead from his partner.

Some ferrets never get the hang of litter training. Ive got a few that think litter trays make good hats, beds, toys, food dishes, anything apart from a litter tray. And only feed egg a maximum of once a week, anymore often than that and it can be bad for them.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks  they dont seem bothered about the cats, and i think they lived indoors before too. 
He wont play with anyone, not even the othe ferret. And the other ferret , the playful ferret, wont try and play with him either, he only plays when you ruffle his back. then he will bound all over the place, rolling over and flipping over. its funny. but the little one doesnt do that at all.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

I wouldn't phone up your breeding and ask for your money back!
Not getting at you but when I read that I thought to myself 'If someone done that with the ferrets they got from me (which in most cases wouldn't as I gave mine away for free mostly) I'd laugh down the phone'.
It's not as if you bought a 10 year old dog. Just need to keep at it. Eventually they'll get into the habit.

Some ferrets are just laid back. I wouldn't be too worried about him/her. My largest hob was as dull as anything as a kit.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

I just dropped my male off at the vets for the snip, am worried about him now. 

He bit my mum in the waiting room hehe Is funny cause he is a huge cuddle bug with me and my boyfriend, and let my dad stroke him, but then went to my mum and bit her.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ferret castration is so quick and easy, all my boys (3) came back as if nothing had happened and were running about all over the place the same night!!

Marina


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Ferret castration is so quick and easy, all my boys (3) came back as if nothing had happened and were running about all over the place the same night!!
> 
> Marina


I was with a friend while her male was in for the snip. As soon as he was back home he was running about tipping over DVD's. Can't keep a ferret down for long!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

we had them out earlier, and Toffee seemed alot more active. Dak started playing with him and he actually responded. Not for long mind, as Dak is quite rough and wouldnt leave him alone. Toffee was running away and squeaking (hurtful squeaks) but did play back a little. He also started crawling up my legs to see me. So cute! Still worried about them witb Rolo though.

btw you did say it was raw egg they could have?


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> Ferret castration is so quick and easy, all my boys (3) came back as if nothing had happened and were running about all over the place the same night!!
> 
> Marina


hehe I keep reading that, but I still worry... Will be much worse when my girl is going in I think. 

Thanks.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i just saw a youtube vid saying that cat litter is no good for ferrets, and its toxic to them and is dussty so causes respitory infections. is this true? they said to use pellets like rolled up newspaper pellets that dissolve into sawdust type stuff. is there anything like that that is cheap? what do you use with your ferrets? would sawdust do cos i got some of that? but thats dusty too.
they are nearly going in the tray. i think i asked before, but cant seem to find my post about it, i can give them raw egg with the shell on, but slightly cracked? was gonna give them one in a minute, but worried about ti going everywhere.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I use wood pellets it makes it easier to know when to change and it clumps. Tescos do a cheap bag or you can buy it in bulk from most bigger pet shops.

Marina


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Amber said:


> hehe I keep reading that, but I still worry... Will be much worse when my girl is going in I think.
> Thanks.


No mine little girl was exactly the same i had my male done first then the girl when she was 6 months post partum and then her sons when they were old enough.

They all came home like loons, bat out of hell springs to mind! Although if i were being perfectly frank and honest there can be more complications because its more internal.

Marina


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Marinam2 said:


> No mine little girl was exactly the same i had my male done first then the girl when she was 6 months post partum and then her sons when they were old enough.
> 
> They all came home like loons, bat out of hell springs to mind! Although if i were being perfectly frank and honest there can be more complications because its more internal.
> 
> Marina


Is good to hear, I hope all goes well for her. Am making sure I send her to an experienced ferret vet when its her turn, for piece of mind as much as anything. 

EDIT - I don't mean I sent the male of to just anyone, the vet round here seemed familiar with snipping males, but I asked him about having her done and he said most people just use the jill jab, which didn't fill me with confidence in his ability to do the operation well.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Shame your not closer this end our ferret vet is amazing!!

Marina


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

How long would an attack on a cat from a ferret have to go on for before some damage is done? of course we will seperate them as soon as anything begins, but just wondering, in case the cats running around or something with the ferret on it and we gotta chase em to get the ferret off.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> How long would an attack on a cat from a ferret have to go on for before some damage is done? of course we will seperate them as soon as anything begins, but just wondering, in case the cats running around or something with the ferret on it and we gotta chase em to get the ferret off.


From immediately to as long as it takes. Ferrets are also capable of biting to the bone and 'locking on'.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

do you think its best if we dont introduce them again then? even though it went really well, except for the tail dragging thing. that couldve been cos he was excited.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Hard call. The only animal here we let Fidget our European Polecat interact with is Blaze, my dog (whom I trust implicitly) and funnily enough Fidget is the only animal here that Blaze has shown any interest in, the others he ignores or avoids, even the skunks.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

agree with fixx! advise caution. Instinct is a perculiar thing.


----------

